# URGENT REHOME: four bunnies (hotot & english lops)



## undergunfire (Apr 19, 2007)

Beth, the woman who I adopted Mallory and Morganfrom, is going through a huge crisis in her life. Her daughter has beendiagnosed with childhood cancer and she needs to rehome the last of herfoster bunnies.

I offered to take in a pair to rehome them (with her permission) togive Beth more time and so she wouldn't have to worry about taking careof them each day. If I did that, I would have to find somewhere at thenew place to keep them. I want to do anything that I can to help Beththough, even if it means having NO space what-so-ever in our bedroom.


This breaks my heart as Beth has told me all about her sweet littlegirls in the past. This is VERY urget as Beth spends most of her daysin the hospital.

Can ANYONE at all offer a home to these buns, even if you live in other states?!





*This is from Beth:
*_

"I have two pairs of rabbits that need good indoor homes. They arebonded pairs and i will not separate them so please do not ask. Bothpairs are use to having lots of free run time and are ok withlitterboxes. Please remember they need indoor homes only. 



The first pair is a neutered male/spayed female duo of english lops.The male is blue and the female is solid white. The male is super outgoing and always the first to investigate any situation. The female iscalm, mellow and will let you pet her for hours. They are both goodwith children, cats and mellow dogs. Both bunnies are just about oneyear of age. _ 


















_
The second is a spayed female english lop and a not yet neutered hotot.The english lop is about 10mo's old and the hotot is only 4mo's andjust hit the age where he can be neutered. Both bunnies are very outgoing, use to being handled and do well with kids, cats and mellowdogs. _
















_there is a $50 adoption fee per pair which includes food but nocage. If you are looking for a cage i may have a couple available thati can make you a deal on. 

These are family pets and bunnies are not low maintenance so please donot contact me if all you are looking for is a pet for your child."_




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 19, 2007)

Beth may also have other bunnies for rehoming. I am waiting to hear back from her. I will keep you all posted.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## gentle giants (Apr 19, 2007)

That is so incredibly sad. I can't even imaginegetting news like that about one of my kids. Those are really beautifulrabbits, I wish I could help but I'm just to far away. I will pray forthem, that I can do.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you, so much. I am hoping someone on here can step in and offer them homes. Beth and the bunnies deserve this.


_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Haley (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh wow, what terrible news. I wish I could takethem. Do you guys have any rabbit rescues near you who might be willingto help adopt them out or put them on their websites?

I cant remember, is this woman a breeder? That might hinder any help from rescues..


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 19, 2007)

She is a foster mom for Zooh Corner RabbitRescue in Cali. She used to drive from AZ to Cali once a month to getbunnies to foster. I am not sure if the bunnies she is adopting out noware fosters from Zooh Corner.

We have Brambley Hedge Rabbit rescue, but they have a lot of bunnies right now.

I got an email back from Beth, and she said they everyone is beingtaken care of and that they just don't have the time to give them anyother attention.

Looks as if I won't be taking any of her bunnies in. It looks like she just wants to adopt them out herself.


If anyone is still interested, please PM me or leave a note here in this thread.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## katt (Apr 20, 2007)

no!!! not english lops!!!!

ahh!

think we can get a bunny train all the way to michigan!!???

i can't handle english lops needing new homes!!!

please let them find good homes. . . oh please!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 20, 2007)

The only person I know of who is going that wayis Ryan's mom, but in July. She is going to Derby, Kansas (rightoutside of Whichita (sp?))and would have to have you meet her there. Iam afraid that would be too far off for Beth. I would go down to herplace (3 hours there and back) to get them and somehow find a place tokeep them until then, but I am not sure if Beth would want me to dothat.

Katt...if you are serious about it, I can ask Beth and talk to Ryan'smother . It shouldn't do be too hard for Ryan's mom to check on thebun and what-not at rest stops and bring them into a hotel room atnight. I just wonder if it would be really stressful? Maybe someonealong the way from AZ to Michigan would be able to meet Ryan's mom andtake the buns to you the rest of the way?

What about flying them on a plane or calling a pet transport company?


*EDIT:* I want to alert anyone in Southern Cali and any otherneighboring states of AZ that I have a friend (with a good car) who iswilling to drive quite a ways to meet anyone who wants these buns.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## Haley (Apr 20, 2007)

Katt, if you are really considering taking apair, I would really suggest flying them. I think it cost Rosie around130 to fly Trixie (which is probably cheaper than gas)and itsmuch less stressful than a cross-country car transport.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't have much to spare, but I will help outwith the cost of flying them, if you'd like to adopt them Katt. I havebeen meaning to put my spurs (that I never used because my horse wastoo afraid) on ebay anyway and it's just extra money. I should be ableto get atleast $65 for them as they are silver and circle Y straps. Ican also look around through my stuff that is packed at my dads andebay it. I want to get these bunnies great homes and I'll do anythingto make sure it happens.

Also, Beth probably would have to mail you the adoption papers and have you mail them back to her.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## katt (Apr 20, 2007)

because they are english lops

i want them

but i don't think that it will be possible right now (thanks for the offer to help though amy. . . you are a true gem)

i am going to look over my budgetting and think about it for a fewdays. . . it isn't just the shipping, but i have to look at 2 morelarge breed bunny mouths. . . another cage, chance of needing vet carefor 2 more bunnies. . . ect

i will have to give it some major consideration. . . they are such cuterabbits, and with them being english lops i am completely sold. . .plus it sounds like they really need a new home. . .

i also have to consider what herman and winnie will do with anotherpair of rabbits in my life. . . herman doesn't do good with other bucksi guess. . . 

let me think on it for a while. . .


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks, Kate. You'd truely be a gem if you toothem. I agree with giving it a few days to think about it, it is a bigthing to think about.

I will email Beth and tell her that you may be interested, that you arethinking about your budget. I will also ask her if she would even shipthem to you.


I won't be on anymore tonight, but I should be able to get on heretomorrow to check out this thread and that's about it. I should haveinternet at our new place by Tuesday at the latest.




Happy thinking .





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## missyscove (Apr 20, 2007)

I can't believe that no one would snatch thesetwo up. If I wasn't leaving for college in 1.5 yrs andleaving my mom with all my pets already, I know I'd want them.


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 21, 2007)

I wish I could take them. I am building Malloryand Madilyn their own NIC cage tonight and then Morgan his own. I havea whole other space for another NIC cage for two bunnies, but I thinkit would be too much for me right now. I can't adopt them because if itended up being too much for me, then I would have to return them toBeth. I offered to foster them for her, but she is fine with them beingat her house.

I love those english lops. I wish I could take them, but I also have tothink about the amount of work cleaning three NIC cages every day. Iwork a lot and wouldn't have the time.

Plus, if Morgan doesn't bond back to Mallory and Madilyn, then I amgoing to get him a lady friend when the fair comes to town inSeptemberor try to get down to PHX to adopt.

I didn't get an email back from Beth. I won't be able to get back onhere until Monday or Tuesday when I get the internet turned on at ournew place. I wish that Katt or someone else on here can take them. Theyseem like such little dolls.



I'll update you guyson Monday or Tuesday.





_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------

